# AP Dilemma



## KarmaVictim (Jun 13, 2006)

I signed up for AP English next year and over the summer one of my assignments is to read a contemporary novel (withing the last 15 years) and be able to justify its literary merit. No non-fiction. I'd appreciate any help I could get finding a good novel.


----------



## mandax (Jun 13, 2006)

I recently enjoyed the book "Prep", which just came out very recently, I believe.  You'll have to check on that.  And you might want to look up when "Wicked" was written, because that was a very good book, too, if you would be interested in the Wicked Witch of the West's story.


----------



## KarmaVictim (Aug 8, 2006)

Bump. Come on, people. Any and all suggestions are appreciated. I can't get my hands on a copy of _Prep_ or _Wicked._  School starts in a couple of weeks, so I_  really_ need every suggestion you can throw at me.


----------



## Stewart (Aug 8, 2006)

What is the AP in AP English?


----------



## KarmaVictim (Aug 8, 2006)

Advanced Placement


----------



## mandax (Aug 8, 2006)

Advanced Placement


How can you not get a copy of Wicked or Prep?  They're both either best sellers or recommended reading.


----------



## KarmaVictim (Aug 8, 2006)

I couldn't find them in Barnes and Noble. Well, I couldn't find Prep. Wicked is extremely poplular and I don't want to do the same thing as someone else.


----------



## mandax (Aug 8, 2006)

Did you see that link?  If you clicked it, disregard it.  It was wrong.  I'll try to think of other books.


----------



## KarmaVictim (Aug 8, 2006)

I appreciate it.


----------



## mandax (Aug 8, 2006)

The Perks of Being a Wallflower?  I don't know how literary it is, but whatever.  It's fiction.


----------



## KarmaVictim (Aug 8, 2006)

Ooh! That sounds perfect. I'll check it out.


----------



## KarmaVictim (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, this is definitely what (I didn't know) I needed. Thanks!


----------



## mandax (Aug 8, 2006)

No problem!  ^^


----------

